# overall satisfaction with cruze



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

Is everyone here happy with the cruze? would you buy another one? 

and what is everyones millage now?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm very happy with my Cruze, if I was to buy another one I would like to have the option of buying a hatchback lol. My mileage is at 21k and I love the mpgs I'm getting. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

Very happy with my car. Not very happy with the service department at the dealership i bought it from.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

9000 Miles eco A-6.
Performs as advertised and has no problem exceeding its EPA mileage numbers........I hope Chevrolet at some time will let the U.S. have the wagon......love the car overall but it would be far more versatle as a Salon.

I am looking forward to the next generation......I like to buy cars.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

37,800 miles on my ECO MT. I liked it so much I bought a LS MT as well. My older son bought a 2013 ECO MT after he drove my 2012 ECO MT.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Love my Cruze. Lifetime average for me is 38.7mpg, which includes running snow tires in the winter. That's a 65% city driving split.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I love my cruze to the max! I also love my dealership! 
The issues I have had have been small and taken care of immediately. 
I love the mpg's and intown fun it allows me to have! I have 23000km on my 2013 cyber gray metallic rs.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol I was the only one somewhat happy and I will tell you why.

i wish I had the 1.4T. Other than that I loved my Cruze.


----------



## cruzingont (Aug 5, 2013)

I wish it was just a little bigger for me, would I buy another one? No, I think for the money it should be better then what it is.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

I absolutely love my cruze so far with 6200 miles on it. 2013 Eco 6MT. Averaging 35 mpg-ish with about 40% highway split (mountainous highway roads at that). 

I HATE my dealership and as weird as it is I can't wait for my warranty to be up so I never have to deal with them in case anything happens. I will never buy a **** thing from them again in the future. I will drive over an hour to another dealership if it means not dealing with them again

I would love to buy another one as long as it's from a different dealership. Haven't had anything but chevy's and would love to keep it that way if I can

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Very happy with my 2011 ECO 6M, 21,250 miles. Would I buy another one? It depends on what else is available technology wise and price wise - will Chevy up the fuel mileage and power and keep the cost down on the next Cruze?


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

We are pretty happy with our '12 Eco. We've had a couple of problems that shouldn't have happened in less than 60,000 miles. Overall the fit and finish is good, and the car seems to be holding up good. We are very happy with the fuel mileage. For an economy car it handles really good and is quiet and smooth. I do wish the center armrest was softer and stayed locked in place better.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The car as itself I am very happy with. Love the 1.4T (power and MPG), love the interior, and love having a manual transmission.

It's a bit of an attention hog though. I don't know why it likes visiting the dealer, because I sure don't. And I hate the radio with a passion.

If I were to buy another car in the economy/small car class, it would be another Cruze 1LT. If I were to spend $22-23K on a car, it would not be a Cruze.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah I love my Cruze, dealership also treats me well. So I'm very satisfied.

If I were in the market for a new car now I'd consider the Ford Focus ST because of it's awesome performance for a compact hatchback front wheel drive car. Chevy needs a hot hatch that competes stat!

In the chase for more power sometimes we forget why we chose the Cruze to begin with. here is a screenshot I took of the torque app's map function showing 1 trip I took recently.










27 minute long trip, 10.18 miles, cost: $1.28

cost $1.28

cost $1.28

That's some low cost driving considering today's gas prices. I don't exactly drive slow either so this is a car you can have some fun with and still get great fuel economy.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

Can I ask everyone one thing, What do you like so much about hatches? I have a 84 amc eagle hatch, but other then that idk what makes them so wanted?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

This is a great thread. It's nice to see all of you Cruze owners happy with your Cruze purchases. Feel free to send me a message if you have a questions or need any assistance with anything. For the few that don't like their dealerships I can locate new ones or submit dealership complaints if needed. Let me know how I can help! Keep enjoying your Cruzes!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Overall I do still love the Cruze but am very disappointed! I started off with a 2011 LT and had so many problems with it that I finally gave up and bought another one (in hopes of getting a better one), so yes I would and did! I love the styling inside and out! I don't think there's a better looking car out there for the price, I also love the overall drivability of the car. My problem now is that at 17,500 miles I am starting to have the same problems I had with the first one! I thought after two years GM would have solved these issues but I guess I expected to much! I had transmission, water pump and constant antifreeze smell problems with the first one and now I am going through the same thing with this one. They basically had to completely rebuild the trani last week and installed a new water pump. The trani feels pretty good rite now, lets hope that holds out. The water pump is not leaking but I'll be darned if I'm not still smelling antifreeze! Very frustrated rite now! If I wouldn't take a beating on it I'd trade it off!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey cruze01,

I'm really sorry to read that you are experiencing these issues with your second Cruze. Please check your private messages. I would like to see what I can do to assist you in getting this situation resolved. I look forward to hearing from you. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

I like it very much...just wish my cruze eco manual shifted better from first to second. The gears are a little to far apart. I think they could have gear first gear a bit higher. But I can live with it. Otherwise, very happy.


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

Love my Cruze SRi-V 1.6 SPort auto, Satnav. 440KM so far. 5 days old.

Feels like a Mini cooper S from the 60's (as a family man who was a want to be hoon and then couldn't afford a car then grew up and had family etc) to me. 

Went up Mangrove mountain last week gentle and came back with GO. Handles like an original Cooper S Mini and goes like a rocket. Love that turbo. Lots of airbags and great tyres that seem to stick on the road. No way have I got even close to a twinge or slip or any stability issue! So I pay for fuel but its a thrill every time I drive right now and hope it stays that way. I look 60 and feel 18. 

With great power comes great responsibility! 

Everything in moderation, including Moderation itself! 

Minsik


----------



## Cartwright4 (Oct 4, 2013)

I love my Cruze....at least I did. I haven't seen it in 2 weeks as its been sitting at the dealer trying to find out why the brakes kept failing. I really do like the car, and hope they can fix it and give it back to me good as new. Got the 2013 LT MT. The only real pet peeve I have is the volume change between XM radio and FM radio. XM is sooooooo much quieter, if I have it cranked then switch to FM without thinking I almost go deaf.


----------



## Djc83 (Mar 25, 2012)

I Love my 2011 LT1 1.4L. My only complaint is in drive I don't care for the shift points and long duration, but I keep it in manual mode all the times. Just have to hear the complaints from my wife when she drives it. Otherwise I love everything. I'm already at 67,800 miles as of tonight and average 33mpg over the lifetime of the car. Love the car and hope I get it into the 200K mark over the lifetime ownership of the car.


----------



## McLoki (Apr 28, 2013)

I love my cruze. It works very well for my uses. If I had it to do over again, I would get another one for sure, but maybe a diesel next time, but I plan to put quite a few miles on this one before it gets traded. (I have a little over 22k on it now. On track to put about 23k-24k per year on it.

List of things I would change (more recommendations than complaints - I already said I would purchase it again):

hard to to see out of the back of it when backing up. (Fixed with backup cameras after 2012 though)
center armrest is pointless.
shifting is a bit clunky for this nice of a car, but it seems to be getting better (or, more likely, I am getting more used to it)
the Eco trim should really be an option package for any trim level.
I do wish 6th on the automatic was the same gear ratio as 6th on the Eco mt. (Yes, I'm jealous)


----------



## bub (Mar 8, 2013)

I really like mine (2012 2LT). They finally got the burnt smell inside the car worked out and there are still a few problems with the radio that they don't have a clue about, but it's fun car to drive and is tight. 32 MPG from the day I bought it, with some trips at 36MPG. Not bad for an automatic. I would buy another one, but would probably get it configured a little different.

Alan


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

:moon: What no stars to post per my like . 

I'll give IT a 1umpkin: then Because I missed Halloweeny .

Frankly I've Driven Better Cars in My short 55 years of existance , My Uncle Sonny used to teach me when I was 3 years old , He needed my fresh eyes to see the Road .

That 442 is a Beast that I know well !


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Have a diesel, no complaints, no problems and this car should see me into retirement and beyond.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Love the car, Wish it was geared to get the EPA 40 MGP at 68-70 instead of 63ish, but I drive mostly city anyways. If I had known a Diesel was coming out, I would have gotten one instead, due to the options and Highway fuel milage. The cost differnce in the diesel for me would not have been to my benefit though due to 95% city milage.


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Great little car! Just hit 1,000 miles today. Its a tad tight with a family of 4 in the cabin, but I'm impressed with the nice sized trunk. Seats could be improved, they are a bit stiff it seems. Love the RS package and the back up camera. Atlantis Blue is a nice color. Blue Ray Matalic would be my second choice. I should have gotten a leather interior due to the kids ( easier to clean ). As advetized gas mileage one the hwy so far. I upgraded from an HHR that averaged about 26.5 mpg combined. So far I'm a happy Cruze owner. Love the turbo as its my first turbo. Thanks GM!


----------



## KMGLTZ (Oct 31, 2013)

not a bad econo car for the price... my only complaints are that the brakes are not that good and i dont think the seats are comfy and im not sure why but the paint seems to chip very easily from rocks and bugs... but very happy with the MPGs and the 1.4 mated with the manual trans is decent.


----------



## tavogl (Jun 24, 2013)

I do like de car, and I think its the best in that segment, but for the money mine is worth (27.600$) id get something bigger, mazda cx-5 or hyundai tucson or something similar. Now that I own a compact car I feeoll the need for the cargo space (and comfort) that since I got crappy MPGS

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

unitednations161 said:


> Can I ask everyone one thing, What do you like so much about hatches? I have a 84 amc eagle hatch, but other then that idk what makes them so wanted?


Hatchback you can stuff larger items in the "trunk". Items that couldn't otherwise fit in the small trunk of something like the Cruze. When that big super storm Sandy hit here I tried to stuff a generator in the Cruze's trunk and it just didn't fit. A hatchback would have fit it because of the wider opening it's capable of compared to a compact's or even midsized sedan's trunk opening. We finally used a station wagon to haul the genny home.

The Focus ST I mentioned just looks super fun to drive. Though I don't like the ugly front grille which looks like a sad blowfish making funny faces at you. I also don't like that it's only available in a manual trans. No automatic option. So GM has a great opportunity here for a Cruze SS hatch that can easily beat the Ford Focus ST with it's many faults but still awesome driving dynamics. For the fun to drive part just do a youtube search for Randy Pobst (pro race car driver) and Focus ST. In fact I'll try and find the ones I saw and post some links.

Ford Focus ST vs Volkswagen Golf R (or Subaru BRZ)! - Head 2 Head Episode 23 - YouTube 

2013 Ford Focus ST Hot Lap! - 2013 Best Driver's Car Contender - YouTube

Ford Focus ST vs Mazdaspeed3! - Head 2 Head Episode 28 - YouTube


----------



## justjohnthomas (Jul 27, 2013)

Somewhat satisfied... bought a used 12 LS Auto with 14k on the clock, now has 19k. Sometimes I wish I would have sprung for an Eco MT for the MPG as I'm at 31 ave, but for what I paid for mine the difference would buy a lot of fuel. Ask me when I hit 200k how I feel about the car, if I don't find reasons to ditch it before then.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm at the somewhat point. MPG is great for how I drive in the city, having to perform David Blaine street magic to completely fill the tank is meh. Knowing what I know now, I wish I was able to get a 2LT manual RS but I would have had to order it. By then I would have been renting cars left and right waiting for it to ship. Touchscreen is meh, can't watch movies and no phone/navi interface makes it useful as a ***job on a giraffe. Paint is super thin, but that is all the GM cars and trucks for the past few years. I been to the dealer more times than I made a monthly payment on it so far but 3/5 of it was not a drivability issue. 

Steering is great, oci is great, besides the backseats the size is great, on a 2 minute ride or less the seats are great, eco wheels look great, mpg is great, interior layout is great, 6 fan speeds is great, cruise control is great, compared to the Avenger and Camaro blind spots is minimal. as a conversation piece it's great. 

If I had the opportunity trade this car in w/o loss for some other car would I? No. If I had the opportunity to buy this car again would I? Can't flat out say no w/o seeing how the diesel is and the new gen is like.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I also don't like that it's only available in a manual trans. No automatic option.


Good. Drivers cars shouldn't be allowed an automatic option.

When I see an automatic Corvette I just want to ask the owner "what WERE you thinking?!"


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Good. Drivers cars shouldn't be allowed an automatic option.
> 
> When I see an automatic Corvette I just want to ask the owner "what WERE you thinking?!"



LOL, sad part is i would be that owner...


----------



## beachbaby902 (Apr 28, 2013)

I would be more satisfied with the car if, 1. It got at least the advertised mpg. I barely barely get 30mpg on the highway, and i've already tried different speeds. did constantly 50, 55, 60, 65, 70 + and it always BARELY gets to 30mpg. 2. If the tranny was actually designed properly and 3. The engine is loud, which recently started and GM told me its normal. 

At this point, when its traded in there is a slim to non chance of buying another GM product.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

I am at about 3200 miles and love my 13 LT RS! I would definitely buy another one, in fact we are in the process of buying one for the wife.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

'14 Cruze Eco 6MT.... I'm loving the car. (can you guess where I hit a red light?)


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

beachbaby902 said:


> I would be more satisfied with the car if, 1. It got at least the advertised mpg. I barely barely get 30mpg on the highway, and i've already tried different speeds. did constantly 50, 55, 60, 65, 70 + and it always BARELY gets to 30mpg. 2. If the tranny was actually designed properly and 3. The engine is loud, which recently started and GM told me its normal.
> 
> At this point, when its traded in there is a slim to non chance of buying another GM product.


 Are you in the extremely hilly part of PA? My best MPG is coasting down all those hills on the turnpike and that's it. Once I leave freeway speeds my 6mt Eco gets 25 city best unless I am in somewhere like Philli.



Rusty Shackleford said:


> '14 Cruze Eco 6MT.... I'm loving the car. (can you guess where I hit a red light?)


How long was that light? Was it long enough to shut down if you were shooting for a hypercruzer badge?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

That's awesome BlkgrnetRS! Please let me know if you need help locating a Cruze with specific features for your wife. You can email me or send me a private message. I am always happy to read all of this positive Cruze feedback!! 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care
[email protected]


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Good. Drivers cars shouldn't be allowed an automatic option.
> 
> When I see an automatic Corvette I just want to ask the owner "what WERE you thinking?!"


I always assumed automatic 'vettes came with permanent handicapped plates.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Rusty Shackleford said:


> '14 Cruze Eco 6MT.... I'm loving the car. (can you guess where I hit a red light?)


You hit A red light?!?!? Just 1!? You know how many red lights I hit on my way to ANYWHERE around here? Let's put it this way, your calculator likely doesn't display enough digits and will have to express it in scientific notation! 

Sometimes I wish I lived out in the boonies like some of you guys. But then I guess I'd be hitting deer instead of lights, and I'll take "hitting" lights over literally hitting deer any day of the week and twice on Sunday.

Oh and when I'm not hitting any lights I hit congested traffic which is just as bad. That's one of the reasons I chose the Cruze. I need all the mpgs I can get with all this stop and go fuel burning nitro burning funny car business.

Ok rant over. I hope you got some entertainment out of it.

I have a 2011, and it doesn't have that Economy Trend graph in the DIC, but I'm sure I can get Torque to display a graph of instantaneous mpg. I might try that next.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

obermd said:


> I always assumed automatic 'vettes came with permanent handicapped plates.


Oh really? Did you also assume the Ferrari 458 Italia came with permanent handicapped plates? It would have to be every single one of them wouldn't it? Considering they don't come in stick-in-the-mud form.

And do you know WHY they did away with stick? Because no driver can switch gears faster than their automatic transmission. That's why. Granted, they have an exceptionally good automatic transmission. Someday stick shifts will be obsolete. Let's hope some of you stick fans get with the times sometime between now and then.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We really need a sarcasm font. 

sedanman, I understand that automatics have come a long way, but to a stick shift driver there is just nothing like choosing your own gear. I drove mini-vans for 22 years while my kids were growing up and really missed having the absolute control over how the engine power was applied to the wheels. The reality is that no automatic will provide the same level of control that a manual does when driving one snow covered roads. Unfortunately you are correct that sticks are a dying breed. Electric cars will be their final death knell.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sedanman said:


> You hit A red light?!?!? Just 1!? You know how many red lights I hit on my way to ANYWHERE around here? Let's put it this way, your calculator likely doesn't display enough digits and will have to express it in scientific notation!
> 
> Sometimes I wish I lived out in the boonies like some of you guys. But then I guess I'd be hitting deer instead of lights, and I'll take "hitting" lights over literally hitting deer any day of the week and twice on Sunday.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain. 

Also, flappy paddle gearboxes take the fun out of driving. Meh. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I'm very happy with my Cruze, I already bought another one after my 2011 LS was totaled. When I had my LS I thought I would like to have the Eco for the MPG lol(not knowing the Eco was designed for the highway). My driving is @ 90 - 95 % City so it is better than the LS on MPG but I wish I had more opportunity to highway drive on flat roads and get the MPG Obermd, sciphi and others are seeing. At 16K on my ODO, I am getting @33 MPG in the City nothing to complain about! I suspect it will go up still.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

33 MPG in the city is nothing to sniff at. About the only cars that do better are hybrids specifically designed for high city mpg to the exclusion of all else. Well done.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

I agree. Automatic drivers operate their vehicles and manual drivers actually drive them


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I wouldn't be anywhere near as happy with my car as I am if it wasn't a manual. It's about being able to choose the gear you want, when you want it, and being able to hold it for as long as you want to. With copper plugs, I am now able to cruise at 900RPM and even accelerate at 1000RPM up a slight incline in 6th gear. That's an ECO 6th gear! No lugging, no bogging, no hesitation, just total control. I am also far more aware, alert, and in tune with what the car is doing. It is an extension of me, not an appliance.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I wouldn't be anywhere near as happy with my car as I am if it wasn't a manual. It's about being able to choose the gear you want, when you want it, and being able to hold it for as long as you want to. With copper plugs, I am now able to cruise at 900RPM and even accelerate at 1000RPM up a slight incline in 6th gear. That's an ECO 6th gear! No lugging, no bogging, no hesitation, just total control. I am also far more aware, alert, and in tune with what the car is doing. It is an extension of me, not an appliance.


Do copper plugs make that much of a difference??


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*LOVE* the _*car*_...

*HATE* the _unresolved_ _*problems*_...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

JCarlson said:


> Do copper plugs make that much of a difference??
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



396 posts say YES! (well, I haven't counted, but that's how many there are).

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/21850-hesitation-gone.html


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

^ What he said.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

sedanman said:


> Oh really? Did you also assume the Ferrari 458 Italia came with permanent handicapped plates? It would have to be every single one of them wouldn't it? Considering they don't come in stick-in-the-mud form.
> 
> And do you know WHY they did away with stick? Because no driver can switch gears faster than their automatic transmission. That's why. Granted, they have an exceptionally good automatic transmission. Someday stick shifts will be obsolete. Let's hope some of you stick fans get with the times sometime between now and then.


For the average car out there, the trans on factory tune is shifting for FE instead of shear 0-60 all out competetion. Some cars out there have 2 difrent factory tunes for the trans shiftpoints like my $2700 over the sticker price of a standard gearbox Legacy GT where it even holds gears when you lift throttle. No fancy paddles just + and - buttons on the steering wheel to shift whenever vs the Cruze where you have to be in manual mode. At the end of the day it all comes down to driving experice and feel vs shift to drive and let the car decide. You guys are talking about manual trans being obsolete when driver inputs will also soon be obsolete. Don't believe me, how many cars out there can tell when you are not staying in your lane, your eyes are drifing away, can apply brakes when an object in front of you deaccelrates rapidly and can park on its own?



jblackburn said:


> 396 posts say YES! (well, I haven't counted, but that's how many there are).
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/21850-hesitation-gone.html


Also agree. For some odd reason I couldn't spin the inside tire on dry pavement till swapping plugs, random.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Why do you think I linked Rush's Red Barchetta?


----------



## ChevyAllDay (Jul 24, 2013)

me, coming out of a 6.2L Silverado and have owning trucks/suv's for the last 5 years... it's my first car in that long and i love it. I actually love it more then i thought i would. Being a female that stands at 5ft 10, a smaller car was always off my radar cause of comfort issues, and i was able to get in, and out, as well as sit comfortably behind the wheel. I love how the car looks. the Crystal Red looks amazing on the car especially with the Eco wheels. The wheels pushed out to the sides with slight overhangs, give the car a great planted stance. the handling is the best ive felt in the cars i test drove in this segment and price range. The fuel economy is nothing short of amazing. Coming out of a truck, i knew i was going to be in for a nice change, but i was just blown away at how long my first tank lasted me. my 1.4T and manual trans are a great combo, and make the car a fun experience on a daily basis for me.

is there a few things id change about the car? sure, i wish we got the sweet 1.6T or even the 2.0T in the Verano/Regal, and i wish the Eco had an RS like option to enhance the cars appearance 

overall, i love my car, i'm slowly but surely making it my own how i can. Would I buy another? Yes... gladly and proudly. Chevy did a great job with this car. I recommend it to almost anyone i know when talking about a new car purchase, and have already helped 2 people make their final decision to actually buy it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> Why do you think I linked Rush's Red Barchetta?


Can't see it, blocked from within :/


Spent like 8 mins trying to upload the screenshot of what I see, blocked from within.


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> *LOVE* the _*car*_...
> 
> *HATE* the _unresolved_ _*problems*_...


I agree. The hood, body panels and trunk are not fitted correctly... and ditto with many interior parts and assemblies. I test drove 3 different brand new Cruzes before I found one where the brake pedal didn't go right to the floor. I hate dealing with GM service. They usually do more damage than what they fix.

I guess it's like the old saying... "You get what you pay for." and I'm used to *a lot better*.

I don't know if the trade off of luxury for fuel economy is worth it. I'll give it 6 months or so before we decide if we're going to keep it... some of that depends on what the dealer fixes and how well they do it.

Label me "somewhat like it" for now.....


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

mc2crazy said:


> I agree. The hood, body panels and trunk are not fitted correctly... and ditto with many interior parts and assemblies. I test drove 3 different brand new Cruzes before I found one where the brake pedal didn't go right to the floor. I hate dealing with GM service. They usually do more damage than what they fix.
> 
> I guess it's like the old saying... "You get what you pay for." and I'm used to *a lot better*.
> 
> ...


All the minor issues may take 6 months to show and it depends on the dealer if they will fix or bs you. Just remember dealerships are owned by the same people so you can ditch one car brand and still deal with a group of similar lack luster service again under a different brand. Best bet at least for now is to ask us exactly how to describe the issue plus PI # when you walk in so it's not a "something is broke" situation and they fail to investigate it and send you home in same conditions. My front end was spot on, my rear end and rear doors were a mess and the notorious foam on the left of the touchscreen. My dealer acknowledged the issue and fixed it even after walking the lot to see every last car that came off the truck from a 1 hr drive was like that. Even got a loaned Cruze LS to drive around so I can loose my mind trying to press the non existent clutch in to start the automatic. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

My Cruze has survived 2 blown tires and 2 body collisions.. drives like a top.. averages 30 MPG. Yes, I love this car to heck and back. 55,000 miles and counting.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

I clicked "somewhat happy". After all, I did trade the Cruze. If I could have gotten a diesel for anything reasonable I would have done it, but they were just too new for deals. My major complaint was lack of power, which I think the Eco manual gearing really makes worse.


----------



## calinator (Oct 16, 2013)

iKermit said:


> LOL, sad part is i would be that owner...


As would I. It's a shame that you/your car is automatically a POS just because you don't have to shift gears yourself.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

calinator said:


> As would I. It's a shame that you/your car is automatically a POS just because you don't have to shift gears yourself.


Autotragic vette isn't a automatic pos, it's just an odd combo for the cars true utmost potential. Usually when you hear someone get an auto, it's because they have issues pressing down on the clutch due to medical reasons. The kids are grown and you retired. Only need a seat for you and one for the wife. If someone handed me keys to an auto vette(no cash transaction or taxes owed), I'd pull the fuse for the butterflies(if it's not the stingray) and drive away. **** in my Legacy I made a fake shift boot so I didn't get hassled about buying a AWD auto 4cyl turbo. 










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> 396 posts say YES! (well, I haven't counted, but that's how many there are).
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/21850-hesitation-gone.html




What plugs are you using?


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Overall I love the car. Is it perfect..no. But for the segment it's the best choice. Love the interior, ride quality and the MyLink. Only regret is not looking for a manual ECO. But I'm still happy with the 6 speed slushbox.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> *LOVE* the _*car*_...
> 
> *HATE* the _unresolved_ _*problems*_...


Are there current concerns you are experiencing, 70AARCUDA? If you would like to further discuss your situation, please contact us via private message. We are more than happy to assist the best we can.

Regards,

Laura M. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

unitednations161 said:


> What plugs are you using?


Most of us are running NGK BKR7E 4644.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

My opinion is that buying a automatic is like getting a blow up doll, it looks like the real thing but does not feel like the real thing. You can operate it, but it has no emotion back like a manual does.


----------



## McLoki (Apr 28, 2013)

unitednations161 said:


> My opinion is that buying a automatic is like getting a blow up doll, it looks like the real thing but does not feel like the real thing. You can operate it, but it has no emotion back like a manual does.


You forgot the important part of that - as long as you don't have the real thing, you will think its good enough..... (and to keep with your analogy, sometimes the no emotion back is much more of a plus than a minus. Just depends on what you are purchasing for )


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pressing plus and minus on my steering wheel feels like I'm playing Gran Tourismo on the wheel and pedal set but it's not the same feel as shifting a manual. I also have the slap stick option but it's not as cool as the buttons, and requires my hands leaving the wheel. 'Mercia. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Patman said:


> I'm very happy with my Cruze, I already bought another one after my 2011 LS was totaled. When I had my LS I thought I would like to have the Eco for the MPG lol(not knowing the Eco was designed for the highway). My driving is @ 90 - 95 % City so it is better than the LS on MPG but I wish I had more opportunity to highway drive on flat roads and get the MPG Obermd, sciphi and others are seeing. At 16K on my ODO, I am getting @33 MPG in the City nothing to complain about! I suspect it will go up still.


We are glad to hear of your satisfaction with your Cruze, Patman. Continue to enjoy your ride! If you ever have any questions, shoot us a private message so we can help. 

Regards,

Laura M. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## rubiconjp (Feb 10, 2012)

I do like the car but I think mine was built on a Friday. In a little more than 40k miles, it has left me stranded 2.5 times.

1st: with 132 miles on the odometer, dead on highway. Kaput. Towed to dealership. Stuck throttle body valve.

2nd: with 34k on the odometer, limped to dealership. Bad valve cover (PCV valve).

3rd: with 40k. No clutch pedal pressure, puddle of fluid on driveway. Probably busted master/slave cylinder. Being towed to dealership. Dealership might not have loaner car for me even though I have GMPP Major.

Like the car, but mine is troublesome. Cannot recommend to friends and family.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

Built on a friday at 430 PM lol


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

rubiconjp said:


> I do like the car but I think mine was built on a Friday. In a little more than 40k miles, it has left me stranded 2.5 times.
> 
> 1st: with 132 miles on the odometer, dead on highway. Kaput. Towed to dealership. Stuck throttle body valve.
> 
> ...


Check your door, build date is on there. Mine was a Monday build. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dennis_Mn (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm at 32,000 miles with an average fuel economy of 31.5
i think the 2012 is the best build, mine is a 2lt and my very first chev in 71 years


----------



## Dino W (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm very happy with my 2014 Cruze LS with manual transmission that I bought Oct 26. At about the 700 mile mark, I'm averaging about 33 MPG with roughly 70% freeway, 30% street miles. I would definitely buy another one considering the bang-for-the-buck that this car represents. It was less expensive than the other cars I was considering: 2013 Civic, 2014 Corolla, 2014 Mazda 3, and the 2014 Forte. Also, there are more standard features with the LS than with the base models of the others.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

It's good to see such happy and enthusiastic Cruze owners! I'm glad that you are happy with your Cruze MPG Dennis_Mn and happy to see you would consider getting a second one Dino W! That's awesome!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Owned a 2012 LT. Ended trading it off 10 months later because of the coolant smell issue. Worked persistently with my dealership in trying to fix the issue. All the credit in trying to resolve this issue goes to my dealership. GM wasn't much help if any. Never will buy a Cruze again.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

BigSkyMontana said:


> Owned a 2012 LT. Ended trading it off 10 months later because of the coolant smell issue. Worked persistently with my dealership in trying to fix the issue. All the credit in trying to resolve this issue goes to my dealership. GM wasn't much help if any. Never will buy a Cruze again.


That Ms a bit disappointing to hear.


Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BigSkyMontana said:


> Owned a 2012 LT. Ended trading it off 10 months later because of the coolant smell issue. Worked persistently with my dealership in trying to fix the issue. All the credit in trying to resolve this issue goes to my dealership. GM wasn't much help if any. Never will buy a Cruze again.


As often as we tell people to find a different dealership, this is a case where the dealership was outstanding but wasn't getting any assistance from GM. GM really should have sent a coolant engineer and an HVAC engineer to this this dealership to figure out what was going on.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You would figure they had the HVAC/Coolant issues cut and dry by now. Sorry to hear about your situation and short time with the vehicle.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

In the future is anyone needs an engineer or technical assistance to get involved with a vehicle issue they can contact one of us customer care agents and we can see about setting that up for the dealership visit. I wish I would have been able to assist him before it got to that point. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> In the future is anyone needs an engineer or technical assistance to get involved with a vehicle issue they can contact one of us customer care agents and we can see about setting that up for the dealership visit. I wish I would have been able to assist him before it got to that point.
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care




Yes GM helped me out greatly with my transmission noise. After our dreaded S10, (which is still running at 165,000 miles) that had so much wrong with it over the years, i was hesitant with buying a new chevy, then the problems with my Cruze didn't help much either. But they did take care of it, its still a great car, I hate the dealership though. Very bad experiences, they are slowly making it better, but I don't know if I can forgive them. If it wasn't for GM i would never of bought a chevy again. Now we have the S10, the cruze and a new GMC Sierra, toyota corolla, and an 84 AMC eagle. (sorry GM but the Eagle will always be my favorite car :tongue

Would I buy another one? Yeah but from a different dealer. I hope this one lasts me 200,000 miles though. My 2001 sunfire GT was sold at 210,000 miles and still running!!!


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

rubiconjp said:


> I do like the car but I think mine was built on a Friday. In a little more than 40k miles, it has left me stranded 2.5 times.
> 
> 1st: with 132 miles on the odometer, dead on highway. Kaput. Towed to dealership. Stuck throttle body valve.
> 
> ...



My Wife's Cruze had the PCV Valve problem too, around 45,000 or so miles.


----------



## FM Gjedde (May 23, 2011)

I loved my 2011 Cruze turbo BUT after 36000 miles and a couple of years older (me older ) I traded for 2014 Impala LT2 (V6/305 HP) . Yes, the milage is not as good but the trip back and forth to Seal Beach,CA will be smoother as the Impala is all new and larger and quiter than past Impalas. First trip, 180 hiway miles, was 29.2MPG, not near the Cruze 35 or 36 MPG. So, goodbye to all you CRUZES and hope they keep inproving that great litte car. Thganks for reading


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I am glad that GM was able to assist you unitednations161. I am really sorry about your negative dealership experiences. Enjoy many more miles on your Cruze. Send us a message if you need anything!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats FM Gjedde,

We hope you made plenty of great memories in your Cruze! Surely you'll grow to love the 2014 Impala just as much and we'd like to wish you many happy miles in the future. Thank you for the kind words!

Marlea W.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

I bought my '13 Cruze LT in Aug '13 and I LOVE it. My '99 GTP was dying and something really needed to happen. I love the mileage, the ride quality, the fit and finish, and the creature comforts. So happy!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey QBall! So glad you love your Cruze so much. I hope you enjoy many, many more years of fun and Cruze(ing)! By the way Happy (belated) Veterans Day! If you're happy, I'm happy! 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> In the future is anyone needs an engineer or technical assistance to get involved with a vehicle issue they can contact one of us customer care agents and we can see about setting that up for the dealership visit. I wish I would have been able to assist him before it got to that point.
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care


I am not sure what you could of done different. I had two cases open with GM, but in reality I was doing all the work. I spent hours on the phone with them but the Chevy customer representative appeared to not be updated on the coolant problem. I learned more from this forum regarding my problem then they knew. I felt like I was the engineer and they were the customer. I informed them of the PI's that were out there and the steps I was going to take to try to resolve this issue. Then they would call my service manager and let him know what i just told them???????? Anyway, I do believe I had a seep somewhere under the hood, but it was difficult to locate. I am speculating that the coolant smell (under the hood) not the HVAC lube issue smell varies from car to car and locating the problem is not always easy. I really liked my Cruze, but 10 months of phone calls and peddling no where fast was enough. Hopefully, every case will be handled more efficiently in the future and provide customer satisfaction to all owners. Thanks Jackie for your help on this forum. I know it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey BigMontanaSky, 

Again I am really sorry that you had to deal with such a frustrating and drawn out situation. I am hoping that you don't have to have any more cases open in the future but if you do I would suggest that you reach out to either Erica or myself here on the forum. I can assure you that if one of us were involved it will be resolved quickly and effectively. Thanks for the appreciation. It means a lot. :smile:

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Dino W (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm extremely happy with my 1 month old (as of today) 2014 Blue Ray Metallic LS MT. I've have 1203 miles on it and I've gotten 32.2 mpg overall since day one (according to the DIC). I estimate that I drive between 75 and 80 percent of the time on the freeway.


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

In the short amount of time I've had it, I really like the car and the fuel economy. 

I dislike the weird issues with the radio cutting out and the interior lights flashing. After reading a recent post about checking the fuse box, I did check mine and found some not fully seated, so I'm hoping this fixes the issue. 

My only other complaint is with the audio system. I like the infotainment center, however the rest of the audio system is lacking greatly. The speakers sound worse than the 89 Escort I drove during the snowy winters in high school LOL

-Rick


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

I love my 2014 Cruze LS Automatic. I've owned it for about two months now and have put 2535 miles on it. It's very fun to drive, and its got a sporty look to it, and my average lifetime mileage is 33mpg calculated from gas receipts. *If you ask me would I buy another Cruze after owning this one? Heck YES. This is one of the best looking and driving economy sedans I have ever owned.
*:goodjob:


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

My MPG is below. 31K+ miles with lots of highway driving. I like the MPG, the quietness, the solid feel, the rattle free nature of the car, the black granite paint, DIC, Mylink and the reasonable power as long as I'm willing to "row" with the stick. My nit-picks are just that...fuzz in the driver's side dash (partially fixed my me), lack of inside trunk release, no oil pressure or boost gauge, steering "stiction" problem that went away mysteriously, and limited rear seat room. I would definitely buy my ECO again.


----------



## DARRYLZO6 (Oct 27, 2013)

I just bought the 2011 Cruze LTRS in October and I must say that its a lot more car than I thought it would be. Black Granite paint, remote start, heated/cooled leather seats, OnStar,moonroof,etc. Ive heard people say that its too large, but I think that its because of that it doesn't feel or ride like an economy car. Feels very substantial. And with the RS package it has a sleeker look than the standard model,especially the front grill with fog lights, kinda Cadillac like in the front . As far as performance its pretty decent considering what it is. Pretty quick, especially from a stop and on the highway. Ive already dressed up the front end with a bra, and installed Bow Tie logo mud flaps that I found on Ebay for $15 that looks factory issue. I installed a K&N panel filter and it does perform better. Only other changes coming is a Magnaflow muffler and 18 in rims. And for a daily driver, 30+ mpg, luxury car ride, I would buy another.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm happy. Just hit 500 miles


----------



## roehrle (Aug 18, 2013)

Just turned 1000 miles on my 2013 Cruze. I actually enjoy driving again. So far every thing has worked well. I like the way the car takes the curves. It feels like it would be impossible to lose it at any speed in a turn.I find that it takes bumps really well. There is a speed bump that I take almost every day. I had to almost come to a stop in my 2000 Saturn. Now I take at about 5 mph and still hardly feel it. It doesn't feel like I am driving a small car. I am really happy with my first 1000 mile and hope to get many more.


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

I just voted with my wallet, buying a new diesel Cruze after my 1LT was wrecked.

I did a lot of research and shopping around before making the decision again. No car is perfect, but the Cruze is a nice compromise between what I want and what my wife needs.


----------

